# What is your best catch of the season? Show me your pictures =)



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

What is your best catch of the season? Show me your pictures =)

To be honest my favorite best catch was this skate that ate my whole live roundhead and it weight at least 3 lbs. This was at seagull pier of course.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I caught these tautog in April. I havent caught anything picture worthy since!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I fished BBWR on the free fishing day in June.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

How do you post pictures from a mobile phone without f-book?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Benji, you have to use the "Full Site" view , at the bottom of the page, instead of the mobile view, then you can post pics.


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

My friend came down from Michigan and crushed these three fish in about an hour.







As for my season, I guess this big oyster toad was pretty fun.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks rwh


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Small king


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

lots of Spanish from nc while visiting my brother in nc. installed a secondary GPS,radio,distress unit and 10 inch LCD screen onto this kataram with twin 150s ,but we had to test evrything.so we took for a test run while catching these Spanish and king..free boat for the day lol...


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

sexy kataram I worked on . most of my good catches show to much of my special land fishing spots. Gotta do some croping before I post more pics.. Here's some houndfish but this one was about 4ft (what the locals called it from organ inlet bridge .got bored that day only thing around.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Puppy Drum caught at va beach ocean front pier


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I've been out of the salt water fishing since moving to Fredericksburg area. Been bass and snakehead fishing, caught these SH in Gambo Creek off the Potomac. Biggest SH was 12.3 lbs/32". The biggest fish in the picture of 4 was 10 lbs/30". Hands down, they are the best fish I have ate.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

These are definitely my best catches this year and in my life for that matter. 42" cobias down @ cbbt , 31" flathead catfish and 2 30" channel cats @ sesquehanna river.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice pictures, everyone!


----------



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

Right at 17"


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Sadly this is my best so far. 18 incher.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well this blacktip shark plus another 4ft blacktip shark I caught would be the best of the season. Hopefully I can catch a mako one day and it would be dangerous but awesome.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

that's about it for me.


----------



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is my thus far.
The 2 drum were caught in Corova in the surf.


----------

